# APR Motorsports @ Laguna Seca May 15-16, Show your support!



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

APR Motorsports and the Grand Am Koni Challenge will be coming to the west coast to show their skills on the asphalt of Laguna Seca May 15-16 at the Monterey Festival of Speed in conjunction with the Rolex Series. 
Being the only west coast venue on the schedule besides Miller Motorsports Park in Utah, APR Motorsports would love to see you show your support by attending this California venue. APR itself appreciates the grassroots VW scene and would like to reward its supporters by attending. So far, there are plans in the works for an exclusive VW corral at the track with more plans underway. Updates to follow...
Help me spread the word! The bigger the turnout the better! So who's in?
Roll call:
aircooled56
[email protected]
_Modified by aircooled56 at 5:36 PM 4-1-2009_


_Modified by aircooled56 at 10:45 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Bump. Also, noted that this is a VAG friendly corral, so bring your Audi friends too!!


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Up top!


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Added a roll call...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If everything works out, Keith and I may make the trip out.


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Now that would be awesome! Dedication...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ahem... Dubication.


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Quick update...
http://www.vwcorral.com 
I'm telling you, APR is just going the extra mile here. VWcorral.com is a collaboration between VWNA, APRM, the KONI Sports Car Challenge, and German Motoring. Check it out!


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Getting closer!!!


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just about two weeks away. Hope NJMP goes well this weekend!


----------



## aircooled56 (Jul 6, 2006)

REGISTRATION IS OPEN!!!
http://www.vwcorral.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sign on up! Lets hope for good weather!


----------

